

Ask HN: Are you using docker? - gauravphoenix

If yes, are you using it in production? Do you have security concerns?
======
mattkrea
Yes, I am using it and no, I am not worried.

If someone were to break through my webservice and then break out of the
Docker container they'd be on an AWS Elastic Beanstalk container that doesn't
even have public keys for SSH on it nor a running SSH server (i.e. nothing of
value). If there is the slightest hint that something is not right with one of
these containers I just terminate the whole instance and replacements
automatically spawn.

Since these are all deployed via continuous integration _I_ do not even have
SSH access to the instances--they are disposable.

And if anyone happens to be curious:

Commit -> Travis-CI -> S3 -> Elastic Beanstalk staging environment

If staging goes well then we merge to another branch which ends up in an
Elastic Beanstalk production environment.

